# Device-View nicht vorhanden



## stimzuk (11. Okt 2014)

Ich bin neu mit Eclipse und habe bereits ein Frag: Ich verwende Eclipse Kepler unter Win7 mit Android SDK Tools 23.0.5. 
Im unteren Bereich von Eclipse habe ich die Registerkarten "Problems/Javadoc/Declaration/Console/Fortschritt" aber keine "DeviceView". Dort sollte ich doch das über USB angeschlossene Android HTC Handy finden. Der USB Treiber scheint installiert zu sein den das Handy ist im GeräteManager von Win7 zu finden. Aber wo ist die DeviceView von Eclipse? Kann mir jemend helfen? Vielen Dank.


----------



## dzim (12. Okt 2014)

Man kann die "Perspektiven" von Eclipse anpassen, bis die Schwarte kracht. Wenn ich eine Neuinstallation von Eclipse mache (inkl. Android-SDK), füge ich als erstes immer die Views via Menü "Windows > Show Views" (öffnet Dialog, entsprechede Views auswählen...) hinzu.


----------



## stimzuk (12. Okt 2014)

Hallo und Danke für die Antwort. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich Eclipse Luna installiert in der Hoffnung die Device-View zu finden, aber auch nicht.
Ich habe auch das deutsche Sprachpaket repository: 404 File not found installiert. Weiters sind installiert sind Android SDK Tools 23.0.5., Android SDK Platform Tools 20 und Android SDK Build Tools 20. 
Aber unter "Fenster > Sicht anzeigen" bekomme ich nichts zum Auswählen (leeres Fenster). ? Habe ich was falsch gemacht oder was vergessen


----------



## stimzuk (12. Okt 2014)

Danke, hat doch funktioniert. Allerdings nur in englisch. Mit dem deutschen Languagepack spiele ich mich später.


----------



## dzim (12. Okt 2014)

Also da ich beim Entwickeln eigentlich a) intern eh immer englisch verwende und b) die meisten Dokus/Tutorials/... in English sind, spare ich mir das Sprachpacket immer. Hab eh das Gefühl, es ist nur mässig gut und führt am Ende eher zu Verwirrung...
Ausser, wenn du eine lokalsierte Anwendung (auf Eclipse-Basis) für einen Kunden schreiben musst, sehe ich persönlich keinen Grund da was dran zu ändern.


----------

